# Westminster Poodle judging times



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Non-sporting and Toy breeds are judged on Monday (2/16). Westminster KC is offering live streaming of breed judging.

Many may have the Monday holiday off -- here's the info in case anyone else wants to watch .

2015 Dog Show - News, Events, Finalists, Dog Breeds & Awards - WestminsterKennelClub.org They will put up a live streaming link I guess Monday.

Details:
Standard Poodles 12:15pm Eastern time, 9:15am West Coast
Miniature and Toy Poodles start at 1:00pm Eastern, 10:00am West Coast
Entry: 18 Spoos, 4 Mpoos, 9 Tpoos
Ring 3
Looks like Iggies might go in between Mpoos and Tpoos
Joy Brewster judging

Link to judging program:
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2015/show/WKC_2015_judging_program.pdf


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay for the magnificent black SPOO!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

He is really beautiful isn't he!

I noticed how unenthusiastic the television announcers were when he won the non sporting group. Whatever!

They said that he won "reserve" at Westminster last year. I am not sure what that means. Just glad to see him win though. He was awesome!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i believe he is a she. maybe the lack of enthusiasm is fear she will take the cup this year over a dog they favor. they were stunned when the beagle took the hound group, though they tried to play that down. a reserve dog category has been introduced at westminster, meaning there's a winner and a "back-up." "flame" took that category last year. will be very interesting this year to see what happens.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is indeed a she. She won Reserve Best in Show last year. This means she was runner up to the best dog that day. Hopefully this year she will cap off an amazing career and take the big prize!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When watching the miniature poodles, the handler in the light blue suit looks an awful lot like outwests handler...I wonder if it is????


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

who is outwest's handler? i didn't see the mini because of a phone call. the toy poodle was bred and handled by terry myers.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Gooooooooooooooo Flame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Gosh I am so bad with names! Charlene I think.....super nice lady and was the breeder of Cooper.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just checked the wkc site. mini poodle bov was gch surrey cherry garcia bred and owned by kathleen wallen and kaz hosaka. not a lot of minis in competition - as in four. there were two ladies in blue, one dark, one light. even the lowchen breed competition had eight dogs in competition. what's with mini poodles?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes there were only 4, 3 blacks and a white. The woman in the light blue suit placed 3 out of 4. It probably isn't her, just a strong resemblance.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I gotta say I was not really impressed by the minis! They did not seem to have the 'lively-ness' I associate with them. No personality, no spunk, no "I own this ring" attitude!!!! I feel there are much better minis out there than what showed this year! Nice dogs, just not very impressive................. JMO :^(


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh! Oops. Pat and Arreau thanks for letting me know "he" is a "she"! I am obviously not very informed. 

Thanks for clarifying what the reserve category is. That makes sense. 

Pat, I didn't see the Hound group judging, but I can imagine how the TV announcers were when they disagreed with the winner of that group too.

I loved watching Flame and seeing her win. I replayed her appearance a few times on the DVR, then went to bed, as the best part of the show last night was over. I am not prejudiced, am I?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Gotta say, when the Westminster facebook page was updated with the Non-Sporting group winner's picture, I was sort of dismayed by the number of negative comments, and the raw hatred of many of those comments! 

Gosh, people are mean!

Plus, does anyone know what happened to the Peke? I read somewhere that the dog "was young and didn't want to stay, so the handler took him out", but I don't know if that's true or not. Also, what does that mean? He was too stressed?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

View attachment 228618

Teaka and Timi's cousin GCH Dalin Dreamy - I am so proud to have two Dalins just as beautiful as him in my very own home!
That is strange, why didn't my picture post? I will try again...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

There's Dreamy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He IS dreamy with a capital D! I thought the Toy Group was especially outstanding this year. I may re-watch the whole show On Demand. This is my Dog Super Bowl.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> He IS dreamy with a capital D! I thought the Toy Group was especially outstanding this year. I may re-watch the whole show On Demand. This is my Dog Super Bowl.


I wonder if there is any way to re-watch the breed judging? I missed the standards, and it was so excited about Dreamy that I missed half the toys lol.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Gorgeous little guy. Love him. I swear the toys just kill me. I would love a little one!

pr


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think you can go to the wkc site and find videos of the breed judging. there weren't that many toys, either. the site also shows awards to individual dogs. terry myers' dog took bov for toys, but dalin dreamy was, i believe, reserve dog. both silvers, too!


----------

